# online-spiel einbauen



## Kemi (25. Oktober 2002)

hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau, ob das thema grad hier reinpasst, wenn nicht, könnt ihrs gern verschieben.

ich möchte in meine website ein online-spiel einbauen,welches auch nur erstemal online gespielt werden soll, also nichts mit downloaden oder so. wie genau muß ich da vorgehen? 
hab mal als totaler laie (bezogen auf spiele-einbau) einfach nur ne exe-datei (spiel bestand nur aus der exe) auf dem server hochgeladen (na, lacht ihr schon?? ), aber er bietet mir dies dann als normalen download an.

kann mir jemand helfen?

gruß
-kemi


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (25. Oktober 2002)

*G*
eine exe Datei muss in jedem Fall runtergeladen werden um es spielen zu können.
Das einzige was du wirklich sofort im Brwoser spielen könntest wäre ein Spiel basierend auf einem Java Applet.
Oder halt ein einfaches Klickspiele mit Php.


----------



## Kemi (25. Oktober 2002)

> Das einzige was du wirklich sofort im Brwoser spielen könntest wäre ein Spiel basierend auf einem Java Applet.



hab mal folgendendes gefunden:
http://www.aral.de/_struktur/inside.cfm?verzeichnis=4&thema=8&sub_thema=1&t_erg=2&typ=cfm

da funzt das, sobald ich "spiel starten" drücke. ist auch mit flash gemacht. gibts denn wirklich nur die 3 möglichkeiten (applet, php, flash)???

selbst wenn ich so ein flash oder java applet einbinde, wie muß ich da vorgehen, um dieses spiel vom server aus laufen zu lassen. reicht es da aus, wenn ich nur einen verweis auf die exe (oder wie auch immer das dann heißen mag) in mein jeweiliges verzeichnis auf dem server lege, ohne daß er mir wieder gleich einen download anbietet?

kemi


----------



## Eisbaer (16. September 2003)

Also es gibt viele möglichkeiten ein Spiel in eine HTML seite mit einzubinden aber einfach ne .exe verlinken ist nicht unbedingt die beste methode  du hast aber verschieden möglichkeiten es besser zu machen z.b. wie oben schon genannt Flash, Java Applets, PHP, wobei du meiner meinung nach die besten ergebnisse mit Flash erzielst, Java applets sind auch noch einigermassen und PHP wie schon gesagt solche KlickSpielchen wie z.b. http://www.Inselkampf.de oder http://www.Futura-world.de. Aber hier einige Links zu Java und co. (Spiele zum download für eigene Homepage):

http://www.torstenpower3000.de/applet-spiele.htm
http://www.web-netz.de/scripte/applets3.html
http://www.Javapool.de <-- Im momment Down (neues Design) aber sehr gute seite
http://www.forwebmaster.de/

So und fals du noch mehr brauchst geh zu google  die ham alles 

P.S. besucht mich unter http://www.The-Eisbaer.de und schreibt mir ins Gästebuch danke

Ach ja wenn du ein Java applet hast brauchst du das nicht verlinken sonder es muss in die seite eingebunden werden das steht aber bestimmt auf einer der seiten  viel spass noch


----------

